# Plant ID and question about plant melt



## taramin (Aug 18, 2013)

Could someone identify what this plant is?










Also, I've been having problems with the Aquaflora pots that I purchased where the Ludwigia gladulosa and Alternanthera reineckii lilac had some small initial growth but ended up melting. All the gladulosa has melted and I have lost a decent portion of the AR lilac. I have 2 other species of AR in the tank (rose and variegated) and they are growing really well in my tank so I'm unsure as to why those 2 plants are melting. All my other plants are doing really well too.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

That plant looks like: rotala nanjenshan

Please provide your water parameters.

My initial guess is that AR Lilac and Glandulosa are light hogs - so if they are shaded they're not going to do well.

Also, Glandulosa is a nutrient hog so it needs to get CO2 + Macros to do well.


----------



## taramin (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks for the plant ID. The plants ended up melting but its likely because i didn't keep up with the EI dosing.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

taramin said:


> Thanks for the plant ID. The plants ended up melting but its likely because i didn't keep up with the EI dosing.


Not true.
Those are tissue culture plants, they were grown emersed. Also they were grown in sterilized containers with injected harmones. Once they are out of the container, they are not as hardy as regular plants, but don't get me wrong, I'm not saying they're bad. It's always a hit or miss with those plants. Even if it were grown submersed, they can suffer melting in the beginning, because they initially need to get use to your water parameters, it's actually quite common.
Aquaflora plants are mostly grown emersed, they can suffer melting in the beginning, but most time will pull through and grow back.
Most of my plants are from Aquaflora, even though i just suffered to loss all but 3 stems of my diandra didiplis, it does not stop me from continue buying from them.
Just keep planting, dosing, and having a bit of faith =)


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

I agree with Eternity!! Aquaflora plant usually comes emersed. Your plant probably adjusting to the submerge form thats why they are losing the older leaves, MOST plant that been grown emersed will go to this transition. But if your plant is already in a submerged form and started doing losing leaves at the bottom then you have to take a look at your light or Macro, specifically NO3 and PO4.


----------

